# How do you choose a stabilizing rod setup?



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

You probably want to start with a single longrod, and as you shoot, you will learn how you want your bow to react and feel, allowing you to pick your stabilizers accordingly. Any cheap stabilizer will be good initially.


----------



## Mikej45 (Dec 2, 2007)

Get a light and very stiff 30" rod to start with, and a weight of about 2 OZ at the end, practice and check if your aim is steady and you stay inside the gold, if you do, you are set, - if you don't, you have to experiment changing weights, adding side bar/s etc'.
there is no universal rule, we are all different and so are our needs,

"Different strokes for different folks"

Good shooting.
Mike.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

skunklover said:


> You probably want to start with a single longrod, and as you shoot, you will learn how you want your bow to react and feel, allowing you to pick your stabilizers accordingly. Any cheap stabilizer will be good initially.


+1 on the starting with a single cheap long rod... given that you aren't sure what you will go with in the long run, beg/borrow (don't steal) or test in a store for a bit before you buy something at all. 

For the sake of your wallet, do not pay a ton for your first go round. 

As you add stabs your taste in them will change... longer/shorter stiffer/more flex, heavy or light... finding something that feels great will not last, don't get taken to the cleaners buying something that's too much money, and the more adjustment you have with whatever you pick the better.


----------



## agillator (Sep 11, 2011)

Expanding on the OP's question a bit:

What is the range of weights (gravity, not draw) for oly recurve rigs of elite shooters (riser + limbs + sight + stabilizers)? 
What is typical. 
Are there any competition weight limits imposed by governing bodies? 

I ask because I would like to load my bow with sufficient weight during practice so that I am ready with the necessary strength and endurance when I want to start experimenting with a range of stabilizer configurations. My shooting/exercise time is limited and I would much rather practice using a heavier rig than take time away from shooting to exercise with hand weights even if it delays my form development a bit.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

agillator said:


> My shooting/exercise time is limited and I would much rather practice using a heavier rig than take time away from shooting to exercise with hand weights even if it delays my form development a bit.


Form should be at the top of your list. It will take you much longer to unlearn improper form than it will to develop proper form to begin with. I would start with a single center stabilizer in the 28" range with enough weight to allow the bow to rotate forward on release. When you get comfortable with that set up, you can add a short extension, a "V" bar and side stabilizers. That will get you to about 32" to 33". You can get usable older tapered stabilizers on eBay in the $20 range or Easton's excellent aluminum X7 new in the $60-$70 range. Until you have reached a wall score-wise you don't need to shell out $200 - $300 for the latest carbon set-up. Invest in the best riser and sight that you can afford, you will keep those a long time, and save some money on limbs and stabilizers in the beginning. You will go through several sets of limbs before you settle on your comfortable shooting weight. Only then do you need to purchase top of the line limbs and invest in a stabilizer system that will complement them.

My three cents worth. (inflation you know)

TAO


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

What TAO said is spot on.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Mace, we need more info on you to help. Draw weight, stature, level of fitness, average scores, etc. would help.

John


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I am looking at setting up a v-bar now for my Oly and compound finger bows. I am not sure whether to start with a horizontal v-bar or one that is down angled. The recurve shooters at my most recent tournament seemed to prefer horizontal. I see more down angle with the compound shooters. Is horizontal the best way to start? I already have a number of good long rods that I have purchased either used or on sale new. I was told by a pretty good shooter to get the longest side rods since it would require less weight to stabilize. That seems to make sense for me since I have a 32 1/2 inch draw. I was also told that I would not necessarily need an extender if I have a longer long rod. I could use my 34 inch ACE.

Man, all this from a barebow guy. I don't know what has come over me.


----------



## MaceHowling (Feb 26, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Mace, we need more info on you to help. Draw weight, stature, level of fitness, average scores, etc. would help.
> 
> John


Draw weight: 30lbs
Stature: 5' 8"
Fitness: Athletic
Average Scores: None, just starting out and practicing, but want to educate myself so I know a good deal when I see it here on the classifieds.


----------



## inertia (Jul 26, 2009)

I just bought my first one recently and I was lucky enough to try 4 different stabilizers of various lengths and weights. Can you borrow stabilizers from friends or maybe a coach? My family and I are taking lessons and the teacher had a number of them to try.


----------



## MaceHowling (Feb 26, 2012)

inertia said:


> I just bought my first one recently and I was lucky enough to try 4 different stabilizers of various lengths and weights. Can you borrow stabilizers from friends or maybe a coach? My family and I are taking lessons and the teacher had a number of them to try.


Yes, that what I am planning to do, but wanted to get some input from the community first.


----------



## Flyers 1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you TAO. I'm in the market for my 1st stabilizer and you boiled it down perfectly.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Flyers 1 said:


> Thank you TAO. I'm in the market for my 1st stabilizer and you boiled it down perfectly.


You're welcome, I'm glad that you can learn something from my mistakes - I mean experience.

TAO


----------

